# Xét tuyển Cao Đẳng Ngôn ngữ Trung - Khóa học trực tuyến



## KOanh123 (11 Tháng chín 2021)

*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Giới thiệu về Ngành Cao đẳng Ngôn ngữ Trung tại Catiedu

2. Chương trình đào tạo tại Catiedu

3. Mục tiêu đào tạo cho sinh viên

4. Vị trí và Cơ hội việc làm ngành Cao Đẳng Ngôn ngữ Trung

5. Nhu cầu nguồn nhân lực ngành Ngôn ngữ Trung Quốc hiện nay

6. Kết Luận*

Việt Nam là quốc gia giáp danh với Trung Quốc, đây cũng chính là lý do để người học tiếng Trung mở rộng về việc làm với nhiều ngành nghề đang sử dụng đến Tiếng Trung. Học Tiếng Trung là cách tốt nhất để mang lại các cơ hội cho người học trong thế giới canh tranh ngày càng cao về tri thức. Chính vì thế_*Ngành ngôn ngữ Trung*_ ngày càng được nhiều bạn trẻ đăng ký theo học hiện nay.

*1. Giới thiệu về Ngành Cao đẳng Ngôn ngữ Trung tại Catiedu*

_*- Ngành ngôn ngữ nhật là gì?

Ngành ngôn ngữ Trung *_là ngành học nghiên cứu về cách sử dụng tiếng Trung Quốc trong mọi lĩnh vực kinh tế, thương mại, văn hóa, ngoại giao… Ngành học đào tạo chuyên sâu về những kỹ năng cần thiết cho sinh viên để sinh viên có thể nhanh chóng hòa nhập với môi trường công việc.







_*- Điểm nổi bật khi học tại Catiedu:*_

 CATIEDU là đơn vị đầu tiên áp dụng chuyển đổi số, trí tuệ nhân tạo AI vào Giáo dục

 Học phí Giảm 40% HP - TG so với học truyền thống - Tốt Nghiệp Bằng Chính Quy

 Học lý thuyết Online - Thực hành - Thực tập tại Cơ sở - Doanh nghiệp - Bệnh viện 64 Tỉnh thành

 Miễn phí học thử, trải nghiệm khóa học của trường, khóa học kỹ năng, luyện thi online 100%

 Miễn phí hơn 1000 khóa học kỹ năng, 500Gb tài liệu, luận văn ... tại Diendan.cati.edu.vn

*2. Chương trình đào tạo tại Catiedu*

Chương trình đào tạo ngành Ngôn ngữ Trung trang bị cho sinh viên kiến thức về ngữ pháp tiếng Trung, các kỹ năng cơ bản như phiên dịch, biên dịch, giao tiếp… Đồng thời hướng dẫn sinh viên tìm hiểu về địa lý, lịch sử, văn hóa Trung Quốc…

*3. Mục tiêu đào tạo cho sinh viên*

Đào tạo sinh viên ngành ngôn ngữ Trung Quốc có đủ kiến thức, kỹ năng nghề nghiệp, phẩm chất chính trị, đạo đức, tác phong nghề nghiệp và sức khoẻ tốt để có thể làm việc hiệu quả trong các lĩnh vực chuyên môn sử dụng tiếng Trung Quốc, đáp ứng được yêu cầu của xã hội và của nền kinh tế trong quá trình hội nhập quốc tế.






*4. Vị trí và Cơ hội việc làm ngành Cao Đẳng Ngôn ngữ Trung*

Ngành cao đẳng Ngôn ngữ Trung được đánh giá là một trong những ngành học có nhiều cơ hội việc làm và tiềm năng phát triển nghề nghiệp. Sau khi ra trường, sinh viên học ngành cao đẳng Ngôn ngữ Trung có thể thử sức với những công việc sau:

Biên tập – biên dịch – phiên dịch viên: Đây là những công việc phù hợp với sinh viên có sự tỉ mỉ, tính nhẫn nại cao.

Giáo viên ngoại ngữ: Nếu có thêm kỹ năng sư phâm, sinh viên cao đẳng Ngôn ngữ Trung sau khi tốt nghiệp có thể lựa chọn công việc này.

*5. Nhu cầu nguồn nhân lực ngành Ngôn ngữ Trung Quốc hiện nay*

Với tốc độ tăng trưởng cao của nền kinh tế Trung Quốc, Đài Loan, Hongkong…trong nhiều năm gần đây, thì việc học tiếng Trung chính là tầm nhìn chiến lược, đón đầu cho sự chuyển dịch kinh tế thế giới trong tương lai và mở ra nhiều cơ hội tiềm năng. Nhiều tập đoàn lớn, công ty, nhà máy, khu công nghiệp đã ráo riết tìm kiếm những nhân sự thông thạo tiếng Trung Quốc đặc biệt là các kỹ sư cầu nối, thông dịch viên, biên dịch viên, hay nhân sự cấp quản lý... 




*6. Kết Luận*

Catiedu tuyển sinh chính thức hệ cao đẳng ngôn ngữ Trung, đào tạo đầy đủ 4 kỹ năng nghe, nói, đọc, viết, các kiến thức chuyên ngành, kiến thức thực tế. 99% sinh viên theo học ngành tiếng Trung ra trường đều có việc làm ngay.


Qua những thông tin trên thì CATIEDU đáng là nơi lựa chọn cho tất cả các sinh viên đăng ký lựa chọn môi trường học cho tương lai bản thân mình cũng như gia định.
Mọi thông tin tư vấn tuyển sinh vui lòng bấm nút đăng ký phía dưới để được tư vấn viên hỗ trợ tốt nhất hoặc call trực tiếp hotline của Trường miễn phí 24/7.
HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU
 0838.068.068 - 0777.255.777 - 0943.11.33.11

Sơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.
Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN

ĐĂNG KÝ ONLINE - NHẬN NGAY KHUYẾN MÃI


----------

